# New and IBS??



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hiya,I'm new here and headed straight to this here anxiety forum...







I'm pretty sure I have IBS but VERY sure I have many problems with anxiety!!I had a trauma about 9 years ago that turned my world upside down. Have suffered from many mental health problems since, especially anxiety. I am currently agoraphobic, and can only cope with limited outings.My MH probs and anxiety were here first but now seem to suffer with IBS. Never asked my gp about it as I would have thought if my anxiety can be settled the IBS would settle too?? My agoraphobia was set off by only being able to go places with a public toilet due to attacks of *D*, now I panic nearly all the time but it's better if there's a toilet nearby!!I've spent 7 years in and out of psych hospitals due to depression, agoraphobia, and anorexia. Getting down to 87lb at 5'7" is probably one of the main reasons I've stuffed up my guts, had no problems before this.. and gotten myself a heart murmer to go with it!! lol.I am now a healthy weight and coming off my antidepressants. Feeling much better. But my IBS is still causing so many problems, especially with my combined anxiety.Bah, sorry this was so long.Elly


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

My IBS and anxiety go hand in hand. Although I have had loads of tests, the anxiety is still there.I am on a low dose of anti depressants which have been helping, but the IBS has kicked in again badly. I hope it may be just a blip because I have tried to increase the dose, but I cannot cope with the higher dose, so it may be a reaction to this.The whole thing is really difficult to deal with.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

Its one of those things, what comes first the chicken or the egg?!I never had anxiety issues before my IBS but since i've suffered with quite extreme anxiety and panic attacks my IBS is 10 times worse!So what do you treat, the anxiety or the IBS it's self? I'm still trying to figure this one out. If i stay indoors, i still have D attacks but if i go out I feel iller cuz i'm scared of being ill outside of the comfort of my own home. I hope that you develop your own coping technics and that the forums help. I've only been a member a day, and i already feel not so alone. Good luck.


----------

